# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Soviet Era Book...

## TriggerHappyJack

I've been studying from this really good Penguin Russian Coursebook thinger right, well...I could NOT figure out why they kept calling each other comrade and talking about the USSR, and then I figured it out...it was printed before the collapse of the Soviet Union. Which shouldn't have been as surprising as it was, because it is falling apart. Anyway, is there anything major that has been changed or will I end up speaking weird Russian from this book? 
Or something, lol... 
Yeah.   ::

----------


## Pravit

No, just stop calling people "comrade." Or get the _New_ Penguin Russian Course(same book with "comrade" removed and a picture of a Coke ad on the cover).

----------


## Kamion

> No, just stop calling people "comrade." Or get the _New_ Penguin Russian Course(same book with "comrade" removed and a picture of a Coke ad on the cover).

   ::   ::   ::  I thought I

----------


## Pravit

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Yeah, I could buy the new one...but someone gave this one to me, and It's all old and the paper is gettin brown looking. 
I like old books, I think they're pretty.   ::   
How does Coke have any place on a Russian language book?  ::

----------


## Pravit

They wanted to show the "new" Russia, so it has a bunch of Russian soldiers walking past a dirty sidewalk and a Coke sign.

----------


## Geoduck

I wasn't the biggest fan of that Penguin book.  I know people seem to think it is the best for the money, but I think it's worth it to go for a $100 textbook.  We use Nachalo, and I really enjoy it's layout and pacing.  It has a workbook also, which has been a huge help for me. 
BTW, where in Illinois are you from?

----------


## Pravit

I never used that book. I used Duff & Makaroff's Russian for Beginners and somebody else's Stilman & Harkins Introductory Russian Grammar. But I didn't like Duff & Makaroff too much and Stilman & Harkins is kind of hard to find, so I usually recommend the Penguin book. 
I haven't seen Nachalo but I tend to hate all the textbooks used in schools and universities(not just language books). They're packed with all sorts of sidebars and tip boxes and other clutter. IMO, a textbook should look something like this:  
I hate this kind of book:

----------


## GKnight

> something like this:

 Ah yes, computer organization & logic.  ::   I have a book that looks very similar to that.  ::

----------


## iwrotedrowning

Hah nice pic Pravit.  Made me spill kool-aid on myself.

----------

